# Consumo exacto de balastos



## plexipave (Mar 23, 2009)

Buenos días, 

Necesito saber el consumo de los siguientes balastos electrónicos para hacer una comparativa del consumo de una lámpara con un balasto convencional y con uno eletrónico, necesito saber el consumo del balasto en si, ya que, aparte del consumo de la lámpara el balasto tiene un consumo.
Los balastos son los siguientes:
1x18W Ahorro (9W)
1x36W     "      (4.5W)
1x58W     "     (10.5W)
2x18W     "     (4.5W)
2x36W     "     (9W)
2x58W     "     (10.5W)

De un estudio del EVE (Ente vasco de energía), se lo que se ahorra usando los electrónicos, pero me hace falta saber el consumo del convencional o del electrónico para asi saber el consumo exacto de cada uno.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2009)

Te comento algo plexipave, el consumo específico de cada balastro, depende del diseño y fabricación, por lo que los valores genéricos no serían exactos, ya que varían bastante con los fabricantes.

Lo que es interesante es que los viejísimos (año 50) y enormes balastros (bobinados) no calentaban nada de nada, apenas si se entibiaban, lo que habla a las claras de sus bajas pérdidas, quizás 12W para los tubos de 40W. Eran enormes, medían 20cms x 7cms x 6cms, conservo 4 de esos.

Los posteriores (bobinados) medían exactamente la mitad de tamaño (10cms x 7cms x 6cms) y ya calentaban bastante, quizás 70ºC con pérdidas que se acercaba a la propia potencia del tubo.

Los actuales (bobinados) son muy pequeños , pueden alcanzar temperaturas de 150ºC y su consumo SUPERA al del  tubo, o sea que un equipo de tubo fluorescente de 36W terminará consumiendo cerca de 100W.

La custión es obvia . . .  ¿de dónde sale tanto calor? por ahorro de materiales (chapa de hierro y cobre) reducen la eficiencia para bajar sus costos de fabricación, total SU ineficiencia la pagamos NOSOTROS en la factura de electricidad. 

Tampoco nos engañemos con que la industria nos beneficia a nosotros con la fabricación de balastros electrónicos, ellos no son ecologistas , son industriales y les importa 3 cominos. Sencillamente a ellos les sale mas barato unos gramos de silicio, de ferrite y de cobre ! ! Te venden tecnología en vez de materiales ! Pero solo por su propia conveniencia ¿queda claro?

El tema son los gobiernos que hacen la "vista gorda", vienen atrasados 20 años con la ecología !

¡Será que por la moneda baila el mono!

. . .  me deliré   !. . . 

El rendimiento MÍNIMO de un conmutado es desde el 60%, hasta el 93%.


----------



## plexipave (Mar 23, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta.
Precisamente el estudio es para un Ayuntamiento para evaluar el coste que supondría la transición a luminarias LED, hay luminarias con balastos electrónicos y otras con convencionales, por lo que estoy analizando el ahorro que supondría cambiar a balastos electrónicos (en las que tienen convencional) o a luminarias LED. De momento no sale muy rentable las LED porque se amortizan en mas de 7 años y eso es muchisimo dado que hay que convencer a los de arriba (ahorro), a los mantenimiento (cambio a luminarias LED), al personal (sobreiluminacion con fluorescentes y al pasar a LED hay menos luz, pero cumple la normativa de seguridad)... vamos muchos factores.

Actualmente las luminarias LED son carísimas y la inversión inicial es bastante elevada, por lo que es complicada la transición a luminarias LED...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2009)

Éste es otro de los temas, se promocionan las lámparas de bajo consumo que no son otra cosa que los mismos tubos fluorescentes de hace 60 años, reducidos , enrollados y con balastro electrónico . . .  peroooo . . . que hay del recubrimiento interior que es de óxido de mercurio y fósforo, ALTAMENTE  CONTAMINANTES  AMBOS.

Curiosamente Greenpeace tiene una campaña de promoción de ellas. . . 

¿Cuánta agua contaminan los 5 mg de mercurio que tiene cada lámpara de bajo consumo? o aún peor un tubo fluorescente? Prohibieron las pilas de mercurio . . . ¿y ésto?

 Volvemos a lo que nos hacen creer y no a lo que es ! ! ! 

Cuándo salieron los televisores color con alimentación 90 - 240 V y multinorma, nos hicieron creer que el beneficio era para nosotros, cuando ellos fabricando un ÚNICO modelo se lo enchufaban a medio mundo.

JEJE te dejé el válido argumento de la contaminación.

.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 23, 2009)

los leds No iluminan como una lampara asi que lo que ahorras en energia lo gastas con los juicios que te hacen las viejas que se tropiezxan por poca luz.
y eso tenen cuenta si NO estas en un barrio donde cada cosa nueva y linda que pones TE LA ESTAN ROBANDO.

en fin, muchas cosas a tener en cuenta, no solo el ahorro de energia .

lo que dices dosmetros es requete asi, he sacado balastos o reactancias de 40 y de 20w de hace un monton de años y estan de primera.
hay tantas csoas que uno solo puede REutilizar en su taller sabiendo que son muy buenas, pero no se las puedes poner al cliente por que estan "feas" , o no cumplen las normas...... me refiero a electricidad.

lo de el ahorro de energia y la comparacion que quieres hacer, te lo puedo exsplicar peo dime antes:
Quieres la facil , sencilla y clara .
o la complicada con ecuanciones y variables que necesitaras instrumentos que no tienes y quienes te escuchen no comprenderan ?

que opcion quieres ?

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 23, 2009)

me voy a acostar y te lo dejo expicado .

si te pones a medir corriente , tendras eso :corriente 
pero con eso no tenes la potencia.

por que anda por ahi el FP y las armonicas y quien sabe que otra pelotudez.
potencia e spotencia, pero no siempre es lo que te llega de factura de luz    :evil: 

asi que lo mas sano y dichoso ya que te han pedido que indiques consumos es que midas consumo:

consigues un medidor . , si un medidor de esos que miden la luz, los de las empresas, se venden en las csas de el gremio electrico o consigues uno , el mismo de tu casa.

eso , usa el de tu casa.

apagas todo en tu casa y solo enchufas tu lampara asi el medidor solo lee el consumo de tu lampara , nada mas.


*y ahora vamos al tema :*

como ya dijimos hacer una disertacion acerca de que una luminaria consume 0,34 amper y su coseno fi es de 0,86 y un xx % de armonicos comparado con la otra que registra un .........
ya a esta altura tu jefe te dio una patada en el culo y te mando a hacer de portero en las plazas si trabajas en un organismo publico.

mas claro y lingo es :
considerando la lampara de menor consumo como la unidad.
la que le sigue es tal otra y consume un 20% mas.
y luego le sigue esta otra con un consumo de un 45% mas .

y todo esto fue medido con un medidor de luz, por que lo que queremos es ver cuanta electricidad ahorramos ?
NOOOOOOOOOOO
queremos saber cuanto menos nos vendra en la boleta de la luz eso SSSIIIIIIIIII

asi que :
enchufas una lampara , con cronometro en mano cuentas cuantos segundos tarda en que el disco del medidor (debes buscar un medidor de esos viejos) tarda en dar 2 o 3 vueltas, o 1 si es lento .

y* comparas, regla de 3 simple, nada mas.*

luego te puedes hacer las tablitas comparativas y todo eso.

saludos 

PD: solo para joderte a ti y a tu jefe no es solo eso, eso si esta bien y es claro.
pero lo correcto seria hacer lo que te dije PARA IGUAL DENSIDAD DE ILUMINACION.   
por que si no , no vale la comparacion (una de leds gasta menos pero tambien da menos luz) .

y ademas esta el tema de la vida util de una y otra    en funcion del costo    

por que no le dices a tu jefe que se deje de joder ! 
que pongan a ojo las que les parezcan mejor, que prueben con algunas y con las otras unos dias.

y que se vayan a tomar unas cervezas a ver cual es mejor, que las prueben a todas !

EDIT del edit:

mira esto , aqui en argentina hace tiempo unos hicieron unas pruebas:
http://www.inti.gov.ar/novedades/inf-tec.pdf

fue un escandalo, habia marcas que no rspetaban lo que decian, otras que parecian trampas vietnamitas por que explotaban........de todo.
asi que hasta el lote y la marca debes poner....


----------



## plexipave (Mar 24, 2009)

Estoy haciendo las prácticas de electrónica en el departamento de medio ambiente de un Ayuntamiento. El departamento quiere hacer la transición a LED pero necesita de un estudio para ver si compensa o no la transición. Estoy preparando una hoja de excel para ir por las dependencias municipales e ir anotando los tipos de fluorescente que hay e introducirlos en ella para así conocer el ahorro que supone el uso de LED o de balasto electrónico.
Yo soy el que esta haciendo ese estudio, en el departamento de medio ambiente en un despacho han puesto LED's para "probar" este sistema. Lo que decia es que hay muchos factores que hacen posible o no la transición a LED.
En ese despacho se han pasado de 900lux a 560lux, para trabajar es mas que suficiente y cumple la normativa (500lux), además es luz fría y apenas se nota el cambio. Pero los ojos de los trabajadores municipales estan acostumbrados a la sobreiluminación de las dependencias municipales, por lo que si se cambian a LED habrá muchas quejas porque la iluminación será algo menor.

Ya iré poniendo como queda la cosa

Un saludo,


----------



## fernandob (Mar 24, 2009)

dependencias publicas ?
o sea que tienes muchas oficinas para usar de conejillos de indias .

y por otro lado , por que ? menos iluminacion ? por que no ponen mas luz ?

*y por ultimo, puedes poner enlaces o fotos de las luces a leds que se comercializan en tu tierra ???*gracias


----------



## Fern (Abr 5, 2010)

HOla a todos, estoy trabajando en un proyecto de alumbrado público y quieren poner lamparas de leds. Mi duda es que no sé bien como el balasto electrónico detecta si la lámpara de leds está rota. Porque cuando usamos otro tipo de lámpara, es fácil, ya que cuando el balasto detecte que llega menos de un voltage determinado detecta que está rota, pero con el led no tengo ni idea. Alguien podría echarme una mano.

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## EVASIO (Sep 14, 2010)

plexipave dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Necesito saber el consumo de los siguientes balastos electrónicos para hacer una comparativa del consumo de una lámpara con un balasto convencional y con uno eletrónico, necesito saber el consumo del balasto en si, ya que, aparte del consumo de la lámpara el balasto tiene un consumo.
> Los balastos son los siguientes:
> ...



Buenos dias.

Realmente nos han estado engañando popularmente durante muchos años y siguen engañañandonos con el tema de los consumos de los fluorescentes convencionales y los fluorescentes compactos, porque siempre nos dicen lo que consume el fluorescente pero no lo que realmente consume el balastro en total.
De todas maneras la culpa es nuestra por no mirar ya que en las reactancias el fabricante indica el consumo en A y solo hay que x por la tension y obtendremos los W de consumo.
Ejemplo un equipo de 18w, en la reactancia indica 0,34A (puede variar un poco este consumo en funcion del fabricante pero las diferencias son minimas para el tema que nos ocupa) x 220=74,80W o sea que este dicho popular que los fluorescentes solo gastan al momento del encendido es totalmente falso, o sea en este caso si hubieramos colocado una bombilla de 60W nos habriamos ahorrado casi 15 W.

El mismo caso sucede con los fluorescentes compactos.
Un equipo 2x13W que teoricamnte seria un consumo de 26W en total, con las 2 reactancias que lleva incorporadas consume un total de 39W por tubo, total 78W.

Para no escribirte todos los consumos te doy un link http://www.kopa.biz/productos/iluminacion-con-leds/flo
Y toda esta informacion es cierta porque lo he comprovado en varias instalaciones.
Te adjunto tambien los consumos de los fluorescentes compactos:
		Serie S		

W PLconsumo total	Lumens	casquillo	Largo

1X5W	45W	250	G23	108
1X7W	44W	400	G23	137
1X 9W	42W	600	G23	144
1X11W	40W	900	G23	237

2X  7W	39W	800	G23	137
2X  9W	35W	1200	G23	144

		Serie T		

1X13W	39W	900	G24 d1	106/144
1X13W	39W	900	G24 d1	106/116
1X18W	53W	1200	G24 d2	116/138
1X26W	71W	1800	G24 d3	131/156

Espero que esa informacion te sirva para tu estudio.
Un abrazo.

Buenos dias.

Realmente nos han estado engañando popularmente durante muchos años y siguen engañañandonos con el tema de los consumos de los fluorescentes convencionales y los fluorescentes compactos, porque siempre nos dicen lo que consume el fluorescente pero no lo que realmente consume el balastro en total.
De todas maneras la culpa es nuestra por no mirar ya que en las reactancias el fabricante indica el consumo en A y solo hay que x por la tension y obtendremos los W de consumo.
Ejemplo un equipo de 18w, en la reactancia indica 0,34A (puede variar un poco este consumo en funcion del fabricante pero las diferencias son minimas para el tema que nos ocupa) x 220=74,80W o sea que este dicho popular que los fluorescentes solo gastan al momento del encendido es totalmente falso, o sea en este caso si hubieramos colocado una bombilla de 60W nos habriamos ahorrado casi 15 W.

El mismo caso sucede con los fluorescentes compactos.
Un equipo 2x13W que teoricamnte seria un consumo de 26W en total, con las 2 reactancias que lleva incorporadas consume un total de 39W por tubo, total 78W.

Para no escribirte todos los consumos te doy un link http://www.kopa.biz/productos/iluminacion-con-leds/flo
Y toda esta informacion es cierta porque lo he comprovado en varias instalaciones.
Te adjunto tambien los consumos de los fluorescentes compactos:
Serie S 

W PLconsumo total Lumens casquillo Largo

1X5W 45W 250 G23 108
1X7W 44W 400 G23 137
1X 9W 42W 600 G23 144
1X11W 40W 900 G23 237

2X 7W 39W 800 G23 137
2X 9W 35W 1200 G23 144

Serie T 

1X13W 39W 900 G24 d1 106/144
1X13W 39W 900 G24 d1 106/116
1X18W 53W 1200 G24 d2 116/138
1X26W 71W 1800 G24 d3 131/156

Espero que esa informacion te sirva para tu estudio.
Un abrazo.


----------



## EVASIO (Feb 3, 2011)

Buenos dias.

El consumo de los balastros convencionales son los siguientes

1x18----------35W
1x36----------52W
1X58 ---------66W

Los demas tipos todavia no los he medido.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2011)

Te felicito por tu trabajo !

¿ Como y con que mediste los consumos ?

Saludos !


----------



## EVASIO (Feb 4, 2011)

Buen dia.

Lo medi con un analizador que me dejaron, que mide potencia activa, potencia reactiva,factor de potencia,consumo,tension, distorsion, una maravilla de equipo pero muy caro.
Espero que te ayude a decidir el tema de cambio a tubos leds, yo los he instalado los tubos de kopa de 1,5m y el ahorro es de 2,5 veces inferior(......segun la factura de Endesa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhh OK  entonces.

Te preguntaba , porque alguna vez había intentado medirlo con una amperométrica y tuve que prolongar los cables para hacerlo de más lejos porque las interferencias desde el balastro hacia la pinza hacían medidas aleatorias según el ángulo del instrumento.

Saludos !


----------



## guilles (Feb 18, 2011)

por experiencia propia.. 

*Tubo de 36W con reactancia a bobina > 0.36A o sea 80 watts !!

*Mismo tubo de 36W con reactancia electronica > 0.14A o sea 30 Watts !! incluso menos que lo que 
indica en tubo!
por eso en mi casa cambie las reactancias comunes por reactancias electronicas en los 6 tubos que tengo.. me gaste como $200 pero sé que en un tiempo lo amortizaré


----------



## hoggard (Abr 2, 2011)

plexipave dijo:


> Estoy haciendo las prácticas de electrónica en el departamento de medio ambiente de un Ayuntamiento. El departamento quiere hacer la transición a LED pero necesita de un estudio para ver si compensa o no la transición. Estoy preparando una hoja de excel para ir por las dependencias municipales e ir anotando los tipos de fluorescente que hay e introducirlos en ella para así conocer el ahorro que supone el uso de LED o de balasto electrónico.
> Yo soy el que esta haciendo ese estudio, en el departamento de medio ambiente en un despacho han puesto LED's para "probar" este sistema. Lo que decia es que hay muchos factores que hacen posible o no la transición a LED.
> En ese despacho se han pasado de 900lux a 560lux, para trabajar es mas que suficiente y cumple la normativa (500lux), además es luz fría y apenas se nota el cambio. Pero los ojos de los trabajadores municipales estan acostumbrados a la sobreiluminación de las dependencias municipales, por lo que si se cambian a LED habrá muchas quejas porque la iluminación será algo menor.
> 
> ...



Hay que tener en cuenta un factor clave a favor del led y es el CRI (color rendering index) o indice de rendimiento del color, que en el caso del led esta sobre el factor o valor 85/90 teniendo en cuenta que el maximo es 100 que equivale a un dia soleado y perfectamente iluminado con la calidad de vision que ello conlleva.

Un saludo.

De qué forma puedo medir con la mayor aproximación el consumo dos lámparas de bajo consumo?, se que utilizan balasto, pero no se si es electronico o convencional y si estoy o no ahorrando en ellas. He pensado en una pinza amperimétrica, solo quiero saber una aproximación para saber si estoy consumiendo muy por encima de lo que son los watios de las lámparas.

Porque en mayor o menor medida, el consumo es siempre superior sea cual sea el balasto?

Un saludo y gracias por adelantado.


----------

